# Llevar al día



## Hazel

Hallo, ich habe hier lange nicht mehr geschrieben. Hier ist meine Frage: wie würde man "llevar los apuntes al día", "llevar una asignatura al día" sagen? Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der Ausdruck "auf dem neuesten Stand halten" hier passen würde.

Danke!


----------



## elroy

Sería "auf *den* neusten Stand *bringen*" o "aktualisieren". Para saber lo que sería más adecuado en tu contexto necesitamos saber más. ¿En qué contexto quieres utilizar la expresión? ¿Cuál sería la frase?


----------



## Hazel

Danke! Zum Beispiel könnte der Kontext sein: Este semestre quiero llevar los apuntes al día y no faltar a clase. Quiero llevar la asignatura al día para asegurarme una buena nota al final.


----------



## elroy

¡Gracias! No logro comprender lo que quieres decir con "llevar ... al día" en tus oraciones. ¿Me puedes explicar el significado? Pensé que sabía lo que significaba, pero ya no estoy seguro.


----------



## Hazel

¡Claro! Significa, en el caso de los apuntes, tenerlos actualizados siempre, porque se ha ido siempre a clase (o porque se los has pedido a un compañero). En el caso de llevar la asignatura al día, quiere decir que estás estudiando regularmente y haces las tareas o trabajos correspondientes, es decir, que no has dejado la asignatura o sus tareas para más adelante.


----------



## Tonerl

_*ein Thema auf dem neuesten Stand halten
llevar una asignatura al día
llevar los apuntes al día 

Saludos  *_


----------



## Hazel

Danke, Tonerl!


----------



## elroy

Hola @Hazel:

Me di cuenta de que sabía decir estas cosas en inglés, pero para el alemán estaba menos seguro, así que abrí dos hilos en que pregunté por traducciones del inglés al alemán de las frases que nos atañen. Te dejo aquí los enlaces por si te sirven:

I want to make sure I'm always caught up on class notes
I don't want to get behind


----------



## Hazel

¡Muchas gracias, @elroy! Wow, ¡vaya debates se han generado! Me llevo algunas buenas propuestas de traducción, gracias. Y me apunto también cómo se dice en inglés.


----------



## anahiseri

Tonerl said:


> ein Thema auf dem neuesten Stand halten


Das passt nicht im Kontext von Schule/Studium, das sagt doch niemand. Eher vielleicht
*auf dem Laufenden sein, *aber es muss noch andere Ausdrücke geben, die Schüler und Studenten benutzen.


----------



## Alemanita

anahiseri said:


> das sagt doch niemand


Genau, weil es im deutschen Schulsystem nicht so ausschlaggebend ist, die apuntes al día zu haben.
"Für dieses Halbjahr habe ich mir vorgenommen, alles mitzuschreiben." "Ich möchte eine lückenlose Mitschrift haben." "Ich will immer jeden *Tafelanschrieb in meinem Heft haben." Dependiendo de si se trata de un escolar o un estudiante universitario.

"immer auf dem neuesten Stand" passt durchaus im weitesten Sinne.

* según mi experiencia, es esto lo que automáticamente apuntan los estudiantes alemanes, casi nunca alguna información del docente emitida de viva voz.


----------



## Tonerl

Alemanita said:


> Genau, weil es im deutschen Schulsystem nicht so ausschlaggebend ist, die apuntes al día zu haben.



_*Alemanita !*_

_*Es nimmt mich wunder, dass du einerseits – weiter  oben -
meiner Übersetzung zustimmst, andererseits jetzt widersprichst; warum auch immer ?

Studierende, Schüler, ebenso der Lehrkörper müssten/sollten sich auch immer auf dem neuesten Stand halten, sei es bezüglich des Unterrichtsstoffes oder gewisser Themen wegen.

Also warum „sagt das niemand“ ?
Nur weil deine Vorrednerin dieser Meinung ist ?

Ich könnte viele Beispiele nennen, die das bestätigen, aber ich finde es müßig, weiterhin darüber diskutieren zu wollen !

auf dem Laufenden:

Im Thema sein/bleiben/ein Thema auf (immer) dem neuesten Stand halten
gut unterrichtet sein 
im Bilde sein
mitreden können
wissen, worum es geht

Wir halten einander über den Geschichtsunterricht auf dem Laufenden - und dazu gehört auch der Austausch von Informationen.

Das Ziel ist, dass die an einer Krankheit interessierten Fachleute ihre Forschung koordinieren und sich gegenseitig auf dem Laufenden halten, etc...*_


----------



## Alemanita

Tonerl said:


> sagt das niemand“


Nochmals: in Deutschland, vor allem in der Schule, schreibt der durchschnittliche Schüler ausschließlich das auf, was an der Tafel steht. In anderen Ländern schreiben die Schüler durchaus auch stichpunktartig das auf, was der Lehrkörper "nur" sagt.

Immer auf dem neuesten Stand sein, sogar: nicht in Rückstand geraten, passt ausgezeichnet zu dem, was Hazel wissen wollte:


Hazel said:


> En el caso de llevar la asignatura al día, quiere decir que estás estudiando regularmente y haces las tareas o trabajos correspondientes, es decir, que *no has dejado la asignatura o sus tareas para más adelante.*


Errege dich doch nicht immer so.


----------



## Tonerl

Ich habe mich nicht "erregt", sondern wollte nur etwas richtigstellen !


----------



## Alemanita

In Ordnung. Dann nehme ich das "erregt" zurück.


----------

